# Silly question??..??



## Prez (Jan 25, 2005)

Hello all,

It's been a bit since I posted (since the old boards) about my tank but 
I'm sure no one noticed (or even cares....LOL).

_Preface/Questions:_

I have put one of those aquarium backgrounds on my tank and my 
male Betta (Precious) is always flaring at it.  I'm assuming he is 
seeing his reflection somehow.


1-How long will he do this?

2-Will this stress him out over time?

3-What should I do?



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

He is probably seeing his reflection
It shouldn't stress him out.
He will stop when he gets tired. Depends on the fish.


----------

